

Boston Dynamics Dynamically Balancing Biped Walker - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/robotics/robotics-software/automaton/first-video-of-boston-dynamics-petman-biped

======
bh23ha
This is great stuff. With batteries and capacitors constantly improving we
should soon have quiet humanoid robots walking around. I find it fascinating
to think where they will be first used as more then a proof of concept
curiosity.

I would guess in nursing homes. It seems Japan is concentrating their humanoid
robotic efforts on that. And with an ageing population but without much (or
any) immigrants, I would think the economics are most likely to work in favour
of humanoid care taker robots there first.

Perhaps soon after we'll have them here, I can just imagine the advertising
being very similar to the "I've fallen and can't get up ads." _Except now I
have a robot helper to help me and call my family and even call the hospital._

~~~
futuremint
Then everyone would need Old Glory Robot Insurance. Because robots eat your
medications!

<http://www.robotmarketplace.com/video_oldglory_hi.html>

------
beaker
This demo reminds me of the Dexter robot from Anybots. Here is a video from
about a year ago: [http://fwd.five.tv/gadget-show/videos/feature/meet-the-
human...](http://fwd.five.tv/gadget-show/videos/feature/meet-the-human-robots-
the-anybots)

------
chrismear
The more they produce, the more I can't help but feel that Boston Dynamics
must be stopped at all costs.

------
tocomment
Does anyone know how the software behind this works? Is it some kind of
advanced AI? Does it "learn" how to walk?

------
nova
Very cool, but I think that the heel-toe landing move is a bit exaggerated.

~~~
dtf
Perhaps they could swap those climbing shoes for a pair of Vibram Fivefingers
and teach it to walk toe-heel.

